# [ Guide ] power Samsung phone without battery



## chihwahli (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello all,



> ! Use this guide at your own risk. I am not responsible for damage to your equipment! You have been warned. Consult a electronics expert if you are not sure!

Click to collapse



I use my phone a lot, Wifi, game, and the battery is drained fast! I was looking for a solution. 
First I used a powerbank 2600 mAh, but that you loose a lot of energy by charging. And it's not practical unless you buy a big powerbank.
A disadvantage is that  powerbank will last a limited amount of charge cycles.  I ususally use my phone al ot when I am at home.

When I was surfing on the internet I found a person who connected a other brand phone onto a lab power supply and it worked.
So I looked and bought a cheap Basetech BT-153, a set of 4 mm cable set, which includes a pair testing cables with a grapling hook in it. 

First you turn the powerdupply on, and set the voltage to the same battery voltage as it's written on yours.
My S6312 has a battery voltage of 3.7V (EB464358VU). So I turn the voltage on the powersupply onto 3.7V. The current (mAh) turning knob does nothing. The current you cannot set at all.
Your phone will draw any current it requires. That's why in most cases you can use a powersupply with the correct voltage , but higher current. Your phone draws a current as it needs. As far as I know off this is in the most cases. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Turn the powersupply off before you try to connect the testing probes with their hooks onto your phone. You don't want to short circuit anything.
That can cause malfunction!

I connected the red to plus (+) and the black one to minus (-). You can see which connector is plus or minus on the battery.
The middle one is used to get battery status as I have read. The middle one I did not use. Be carefull to connect plus and minus right!

After connecting the phone will give a warning that the battery is extremely low and that you soulf connect to a powersuppy. Ignore it.

I tried to power my phone by USB only, but that does not work. You have to connect power throught the battery connectors as far as I know.

I saw on youtube somewhere that a guy or girl made a wooden battery shape and placed the contacts onto it. That way you can easily switch between powersupply and battery.
Smart ! :good:

I bought the following items:
http://www.rapidonline.com/test-measurement/voltcraft-ms-6-test-probe-set-51-51631
http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/393647/Basetech-BT-153-1-Output-Variable-DC-Power-Supply-Bench


----------



## chihwahli (Oct 30, 2014)

The phone shuts itself down after a while.

I tried connecting the usb cable to give the phone power. But it keeps saying that the battery is removed. 
and shuts itself off. Is there a way to override the missing battery in the software? Is there a app that uses root permissions to override that?
If there is , then anyone could use an external powersource without battery.

Anyone?


----------



## chihwahli (Oct 30, 2014)

Installing DisableCriticalBatteryshutdiwn module of the Exposed framework.. 
REsults: It still shuts down. Emailed Xposed for assistance , hope they have a solution.


----------



## chihwahli (Oct 31, 2014)

Closer to the solution!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113843

Solder a resistor between the battery minus and the middle pin of the battery.

I used a 1K ohm resistor, that translates to a  4-5% battery charge....
Then I tried a 10K ohm. The battery charge starts at 6% and goes up! How odd?!
But everything works....  Maybe I made an mistake with the resistor value.

http://www.minco.com/Sensors-and-Instruments/Support-and-Tools/Thermistor-Resistance-Table
As the following webpage tells, a copper thermistor, I guess Samsung uses copper resistors, the value is between 5.128 ~ 19.116 ohm. 
That could be an explanation that my 1K and 10K ohm resistors are causing my dummy battery is not working properly.


Then I got a warning message to connect my charger. Then I connected my usb connector and no warnings anylonger!
Going to find a better value for the resitor.

I don't have a 220 ohm resistor in my stock. But I do have several 330 ohm. If you connect 2 resistors of 330 ohm in parallel, the replacement resistor (Rv) will be lower than 330.
If you calculate it, it will result in a replacement value of 165 ohm. Link to an online calculator: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-paralresist.htm

The phone still gives the indication that the battery is only 1% charged and starts charging. The phone shuts itself down after about a minute.

So now the issue is: How to fool the phone that "battery  " is full?


----------



## chihwahli (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't own the S6312 any longer. Gave it to a friend who needed. I guess it would work. But alas I cannot verify.
I just started a 2nd try to power my samsung phone without a battery. 
But this 2nd try I am going to use a defect battery. Disamantle it and use the electronics of the battery to mimic the original.

Goto: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-battery-2-t2941436/post56779273#post56779273

Edit: The critical power module of the Xposed framework was installed, but not enabled! Shame I cannot test.... Even if you enable it, don't forget to reboot to make it functional!


----------



## AlbertDude (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm using an old Samsung GIO (S5660) without a battery, powered through the USB connector.  
It requires:
1) disassembling the phone and soldering a wire between the USB power connector to the battery + connector.  There's a nice detailed video on youtube that walks through the phone teardown.
2) "special" boot procedure

The soldering part will probably dissuade most people from attempting this as you will need a decent soldering iron + a bit of electronics/soldering experience and a steady hand to solder the wire to the USB connector.

Here's a picture of the wire soldered to the +5V USB pin:






The wire gets routed through the board where it gets soldered to the +5V battery terminal (unfortunately I don't have a pic of the solder connection to the battery terminal):






Prior to doing this mod, I just connected a 5V source to the battery terminals and the phone powered up fine.  
I figured it'd be way cleaner to just tap the 5V power from the USB connector rather than add some other wiring/connector, so I went ahead with this soldering mod.

However, after making the soldering connection the phone wouldn't boot!  It would show a battery icon briefly and then shut off.  
So I figured there must be some circuitry on the phone that detects that the USB power is connected to the battery terminals but there's no battery there.

Anyways, I stumbled upon the trick "special" boot procedure -- basically boot to recovery (on the GIO, hold HOME key while powering up).  From the recovery menu select reboot, and the phone boots up!



I'm using this phone as a tabletop clock and baby monitor receiver:





A nice way to make use of a device that would otherwise be tossed.


Not sure whether this would work for other Samsung phone models...







chihwahli said:


> I don't own the S6312 any longer. Gave it to a friend who needed. I guess it would work. But alas I cannot verify.
> I just started a 2nd try to power my samsung phone without a battery.
> But this 2nd try I am going to use a defect battery. Disamantle it and use the electronics of the battery to mimic the original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sudeshkmr (Feb 17, 2015)

USB takes 5V and the battery terminal gives 3.3V. Joining these two is going to damage the power IC..

The whole concept does not make sense. Why not plug in the battery and keep the USB charger cable attached, so the battery keeps 100% charge? 

Mobile repair technicians use external voltage booster device to power on mobile phones without battery, but its only for a short time.


----------



## chihwahli (Feb 17, 2015)

It would be nice to able to power the phone without the battery when you play a game for 1-2 hours, my phone a Samsung note 3's battery is about 45% charge. That means recharging every day. Since Li-ion batteries last about 500 charge cycles. It does not take long before you need to buy a new one.

Is it a lot of money? No, but its senseless to play on battery if you can play by using an AC adapter.
That's much more efficient., cost effective, and less trash, thus better for the environment.
How many normal / rechargeable batteries get thrown away to be recycled every year? A lot!
Recycling is good, but itś better if you could prevent it. Recycling itself uses a lot of energy and water as well.
You would be surprised what amounts of energy and water that are required to separate trash and re-use it.
It's better to prevent creating more and more trash....

Samsung?? Apple?? Anyone?? A phone-dock or cable that can run a smartphone without battery please!!!! 
Well, that is one product I would really like to have! Sell it to me! I have my cash ready =) Hit me!


----------



## chihwahli (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmmm, going to try that later.... thanks.



AlbertDude said:


> I'm using an old Samsung GIO (S5660) without a battery, powered through the USB connector.
> It requires:
> 1) disassembling the phone and soldering a wire between the USB power connector to the battery + connector.  There's a nice detailed video on youtube that walks through the phone teardown.
> 2) "special" boot procedure
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chihwahli (Feb 17, 2015)

By keeping the smartphone, with battery attached to the charger. The battery life is going to shortened. Some people say that keeping the battery charge between 40% and 80% is optimal. Charging to 100% shortens battery life.  Battery guides from various websites tell that. But if this is true for every kind of li-ion battery I wonder.

Attaching USB 5.0v to the battery contact directly is risky, damage is possible.
I am not sure how much extra voltage is circuit can take without going over it's limit. It might cause the electronics to work less long due to higher voltage. As in the formula: U= I x R

U = voltage
I = current
R = resistance

With higher voltage, the current will increase: I = U / R. 
For instance:

i = 5 / 100 = 0.05 A = 50mA
i = 3,3 / 100 = 0,033 = 33 mA

The higher current will cause diverse electrical components to have a higher voltage, some components are made for a specific voltage. Using a higher voltage could result in damage. It's better not to take a chance...



sudeshkmr said:


> USB takes 5V and the battery terminal gives 3.3V. Joining these two is going to damage the power IC..
> 
> The whole concept does not make sense. Why not plug in the battery and keep the USB charger cable attached, so the battery keeps 100% charge?
> 
> Mobile repair technicians use external voltage booster device to power on mobile phones without battery, but its only for a short time.

Click to collapse


----------



## sudeshkmr (Feb 17, 2015)

First you have to look for the voltage output your battery is giving. All batteries give different voltage output but its around 3.3V mostly. Then use a simple voltage regulator to drop-down the voltage. For example if your battery is giving 3.3 V output. then you can use LM7833 circuit for converting 5V to 3.3V.


----------



## AlbertDude (Feb 17, 2015)

IIRC, a fully charged lithium-ion battery has an output voltage of 4.2 V, fully discharged around 3.5? V
So the device most likely regulates the voltage from the battery anyways. 

If you have no need for the device to be portable (as I said, I'm using it as a desktop clock and baby monitor) and you no longer have a battery (mine started bulging so it was time to throw it away...) then it's nice to be able use the device without having to buy a new battery.

Been running over a month with no overheating or other related problems.






sudeshkmr said:


> USB takes 5V and the battery terminal gives 3.3V. Joining these two is going to damage the power IC..
> 
> The whole concept does not make sense. Why not plug in the battery and keep the USB charger cable attached, so the battery keeps 100% charge?
> 
> Mobile repair technicians use external voltage booster device to power on mobile phones without battery, but its only for a short time.

Click to collapse


----------



## chihwahli (Feb 17, 2015)

That is a nice idea to lower the voltage from 5V to any voltage required.
But the problem I face is, is how to fool any 3 pin Samsung battery that there is a battery attached??

I have not tried the trick by connecting the micro USB 5V, then through a voltage lowering circuit like yours, and attach it to the battery pins of my phone. Then attack micro USB, and see if it works.
I wonder if that is safe to try.


----------



## AlbertDude (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd expect the device to regulate the voltage from the battery terminals so it's overkill to add another regulator.

If you're worried about the voltage being too high, just insert one or two (depending on your level of worry) forward biased diodes to drop the voltage by ~0.7 V or ~1.4 V.

I'm comfortable with leaving it at 5V....





sudeshkmr said:


> First you have to look for the voltage output your battery is giving. All batteries give different voltage output but its around 3.3V mostly. Then use a simple voltage regulator to drop-down the voltage. For example if your battery is giving 3.3 V output. then you can use LM7833 circuit for converting 5V to 3.3V.

Click to collapse


----------



## chihwahli (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok, voltage sounds ok. As you have said, if I want to lower it I could.
@AlbertDude: How many pins does your samsung phone battery have? 3 pin batteries are easy to attach to a power-supply , Samsung's 4 pin li-ion batteries are different.... Samsung ace 3 has 3 pin battery.
Ace 3 works with power-supply and a resistor between ground and the middle pin.
Samsung Note 3 has a 4 pin battery and this a bit different. Tried several resistors, but the phone keeps detecting that it has no battery. So it will not boot past the Samsung screen. It just shuts down... 

But I still have to try the boot into recover and reboot from that screen. Maybe it does work, not sure yet.

If someone tried or has a new idea. post =)



AlbertDude said:


> I'd expect the device to regulate the voltage from the battery terminals so it's overkill to add another regulator.
> 
> If you're worried about the voltage being too high, just insert one or two (depending on your level of worry) forward biased diodes to drop the voltage by ~0.7 V or ~1.4 V.
> 
> I'm comfortable with leaving it at 5V....

Click to collapse


----------



## AlbertDude (Feb 17, 2015)

The Samsung GIO has 3 pin battery.
For the GIO:
- The "boot from recovery" trick was only needed after soldering the wire between the USB and battery pins.  When I connected an external 5V source to the battery pins, the device powered up without problems.  
- I have never had to use any resistors.

Good luck!




chihwahli said:


> Ok, voltage sounds ok. As you have said, if I want to lower it I could.
> 
> @AlbertDude: How many pins does your samsung phone battery have? 3 pin batteries are easy to attach to a power-supply , Samsung's 4 pin li-ion batteries are different.... Samsung ace 3 has 3 pin battery.
> Ace 3 works with power-supply and a resistor between ground and the middle pin.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sudeshkmr (Feb 17, 2015)

AlbertDude said:


> I'd expect the device to regulate the voltage from the battery terminals so it's overkill to add another regulator.
> 
> If you're worried about the voltage being too high, just insert one or two (depending on your level of worry) forward biased diodes to drop the voltage by ~0.7 V or ~1.4 V.
> 
> I'm comfortable with leaving it at 5V....

Click to collapse



Good and valid points. 

For the middle point of battery which (in most batteries I assume) senses the temperature of battery through a thermistor, you can do things. Either use a thermistor yourself (again overkill) or just use a resistor. The value of resistor can be chosen so that it gives half of battery's voltage output which is around 1.6 V. This can be done using a voltage divider circuit easily.


----------



## Anyaie (Apr 16, 2015)

*here!*

I came down to this post when i want to have my pocket wifi "battery"-less.

See if this helps

m.instructables.com/id/How-to-use-phone-without-battery

This is my first post so try to copy the set of words above on google and look at it on
the instructable website

Cheers!


----------



## Kurupt Fungus (Mar 21, 2016)

Maybe it's time to get out and do something productive.  Like possibly, putting your phone down and make a power supply for what you're looking for? Reading all these comments, you all seem reasonably intelligent and I would be willing to bet that if you focused your time on the problem instead of a game, whomever would most certainly figure out a solution. Yeah?


----------



## chihwahli (Mar 21, 2016)

To find a way to replace a 4 pin battery with any powersupply. Someone with electronics skill could for example measure the signals from all the 4 pins of the battery with an oscilloscope. I guess. Based on the signals create a electronics schematic that will mimic those signals. I guess that will work.
But I do not have the skills nor the oscilloscope to try it out.


----------



## AlienDrew (Jul 10, 2016)

chihwahli said:


> That is a nice idea to lower the voltage from 5V to any voltage required.
> But the problem I face is, is how to fool any 3 pin Samsung battery that there is a battery attached??
> 
> I have not tried the trick by connecting the micro USB 5V, then through a voltage lowering circuit like yours, and attach it to the battery pins of my phone. Then attack micro USB, and see if it works.
> I wonder if that is safe to try.

Click to collapse



tried something similar with my galaxy s3 and it worked, mine has 4 pins tho and not 3... http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...ii-battery-t3415621/post67685114#post67685114


----------



## chihwahli (Jul 20, 2016)

Off topic but very interesting. I have a 7 inch tablet, IPS screen that has a battery that has only 2 wires (black and red) soldered to the main-board! The brand-name and type is Surftab Xiron 7.0 HD, model number ST70408-1.

How cool is that! I am 100% sure I can connect this to any 3.7V stabilized power supply and run it without battery!


----------



## DrNet (Aug 29, 2016)

thank you


----------



## alerkrerk (Sep 20, 2022)

chihwahli said:


> Off topic but very interesting. I have a 7 inch tablet, IPS screen that has a battery that has only 2 wires (black and red) soldered to the main-board! The brand-name and type is Surftab Xiron 7.0 HD, model number ST70408-1.
> 
> How cool is that! I am 100% sure I can connect this to any 3.7V stabilized power supply and run it without battery!

Click to collapse



 Did you do it? 

I have a Samsung A5 2016 and it has a battery woth also 2 pins only.


----------

